

Steam Controller Demonstration  - jeffisabelle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeAjkbNq4xI

======
mladenkovacevic
I have to admit this was the part of Valve's announcements I was most
skeptical about. This looks better than what I was expecting, although I will
reserve judgement until I've tried it myself.

The "blended" mouse mode demonstrated with Papers, Please looks particularly
interesting.

